# What are you driving today?



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Post pics of your rides gentleman and ladies.

I hate Caddies and Lincolns but only buy them for some reason.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Those are great shoes, camorissti. What brand?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

*What are you driving today?*

Miss Daisy. But that's just my little name for something else.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> *What are you driving today?*
> 
> Miss Daisy. But that's just my little name for something else.


Hey-O!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

*What are you driving today?

*Normally, I just use the pierce transit bus system,but every so often I drive a 2005 Buick Lacrosse. (My mom's car)

I'll post personal pics later, but here is a picture of what it looks like:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Since today was a weekend summer day I drove the Mustang. Tomorrow I suppose I will choose to drive the more mundane Nissan Altima. As I am with clothing, I have fairly basic needs when it comes to cars. :icon_smile:










Cruiser


----------



## ThomasK (Jul 7, 2010)

Same thing I drive everyday... Dodge Ram 1500. Sooner or later I'll have a midlife crisis and get something sporty that actually fits in my garage.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> Those are great shoes, camorissti. What brand?


RICO brand, nah they're from Aldo. They're a pain in the ass though, I have to polish the edges after every wear. So, you're not being sarcastic :icon_scratch:?! What are you driving today by the way?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> *What are you driving today?
> 
> *Normally, I just use the pierce transit bus system,but every so often I drive a 2005 Buick Lacrosse. (My mom's car)
> 
> I'll post personal pics later, but here is a picture of what it looks like:


Looks like a Jaguar X-type from this angle


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> *What are you driving today?*
> 
> Miss Daisy. But that's just my little name for something else.


In one word: Hideous!


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

ThomasK said:


> Same thing I drive everyday... Dodge Ram 1500. Sooner or later I'll have a midlife crisis and get something sporty that actually fits in my garage.


Something tells me you're gonna get a Corvette instead of a Porsche :devil:


----------



## Shawl Lapel (Jul 5, 2010)

93 Mustang


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Audi A6 Avant


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

BruceWayne said:


> 93 Mustang


Welcome to the forum, I was at VA Beach last month, giggity :icon_smile_wink:. Your exterior looks well maintained.


----------



## Shawl Lapel (Jul 5, 2010)

camorristi said:


> Welcome to the forum, I was at VA Beach last month, giggity :icon_smile_wink:. Your exterior looks well maintained.
> 
> https://www.thisishowyoudoit.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/bikinik-beach-girls-1.JPG[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you. She cleans up nicely, though maybe not as nicely as the VA Beach girls:biggrin:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Anyone drive an exotic on the forum?


----------



## ThomasK (Jul 7, 2010)

camorristi said:


> Something tells me you're gonna get a Corvette instead of a Porsche :devil:


Hah. It'll probably never happen, but I was thinking something more Austin-healyish. Might have to settle for a Morris Minor. Actually, I don't care to have a sports car... just want something a little different. And yes, I know the electrical sucks.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

camorristi said:


> Anyone drive an exotic on the forum?


I had a '98 BMW 850Ci from new until I sold it about three or four years ago. Looks like this as was same colour, slightly different wheels. Does this count as exotic? I really do regret selling it now.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> I had a '98 BMW 850Ci from new until I sold it about three or four years ago. Looks like this as was same colour, slightly different wheels. Does this count as exotic? I really do regret selling it now.


Not so exotic, but classic for sure. By exotic I meant a Rolls Royce or a Ferrari. There must by a lot of people driving Mercedes S-Class on the forum.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Audi A6 Avant


There's something about Audi and Volvo wagons that appeal to me.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

E46. Certainly not exotic; not really classic either.



camorristi said:


> By exotic I meant a Rolls Royce or a Ferrari. There must by a lot of people driving Mercedes S-Class on the forum.


Uh ... I wouldn't bet on it. Unless "a lot" means something different to you than it does to me.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Starch said:


> E46. Certainly not exotic; not really classic either.
> 
> Uh ... I wouldn't bet on it. Unless "a lot" means something different to you than it does to me.


If someone wears $3000 suits and $1000 shoes he has to drive a $100,000 car. If you can't afford the lifestyle that matches your clothes, you're nothing but a schmuck, a well dressed one :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> There's something about Audi and Volvo wagons that appeal to me.


The BMW wagons are pretty nice as well only they are still rear wheel driven. I don't see that as a plus.

I have a VW Passat with a V6.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

hockeyinsider said:


> There's something about Audi and Volvo wagons that appeal to me.


Though this is obviously a stock pic, my A6 is the same color. It's the first wagon I've ever owned and I'm hooked!

When I was looking a couple years ago, I wanted more storage capacity than a sedan (which I previously drove)...but more style and "uniqueness" than an SUV. Like you, there was always _something_ about Audi and Volvo wagons that I liked. This fit the bill. I love the performance and creature comforts too. It's a great car!


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The BMW wagons are pretty nice as well only they are still rear wheel driven. I don't see that as a plus.
> 
> I have a VW Passat with a V6.


My everyday now is a Volvo XC70 - D5.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I wish Volvo diesels were available in the states. I have a S60 which I love, but I might love it more it if were diesel.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> I wish Volvo diesels were available in the states. I have a S60 which I love, but I might love it more it if were diesel.


I drove the new S60 last weekend. It's gorgeous car - and the new diesels are fantastic. My wife has a V50 D5 wagon and we're looking to replace. The V60 wagon is what she wants, but it's not due until next year sometime. My first diesel was an XC90 and after, I'll never drive anything else - as a daily that is.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

VictorRomeo said:


> I drove the new S60 last weekend. It's gorgeous car - and the new diesels are fantastic. My wife has a V50 D5 wagon and we're looking to replace. The V60 wagon is what she wants, but it's not due until next year sometime. My first diesel was an XC90 and after, I'll never drive anything else - as a daily that is.


I'm still driving my 2002 Volvo S40 with 190,000 miles on it. I don't think I can buy another Volvo now that it's owned by the Chinese communist regime.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm down in Florida visiting my mom (broke her arm) so, what am I driving right now?: My father's Buick LeSabre. I'm quite the cliche!

Hope to be home soon driving my wife's car (hers is a black 2008 model):


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

hockeyinsider said:


> I'm still driving my 2002 Volvo S40 with 190,000 miles on it. I don't think I can buy another Volvo now that it's owned by the Chinese communist regime.


I feel the same way. My '02 S60 has (only) 95,000 miles...you must drive yours to death! Hopefully I can get four or five more years out of mine before I decide it's time to buy another car.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> I feel the same way. My '02 S60 has (only) 95,000 miles...you must drive yours to death! Hopefully I can get four or five more years out of mine before I decide it's time to buy another car.


I have no problem buying a Volvo in the future. In fact they'll do better with Geely and they'll have more money for development. In fact the Geely has gone on record saying thet want to develop Volvo to compete with the S-Class/7 Series.

Though I do get the sentiment that we've put too many eggs in the Chinese basket, if we were to apply that logic to everyday life, we'd not be posting here.....


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

KenR said:


> I'm down in Florida visiting my mom (broke her arm) so, what am I driving right now?: My father's Buick LeSabre. I'm quite the cliche!
> 
> Hope to be home soon driving my wife's car (hers is a black 2008 model):


Is that a new shade of black like Cadillac's cherry?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Currently an Acura RL (daily driver) and a Range Rover HSE while my Mrs. drives a VW Touareg.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Just got new tires for the Passat Wagon.

Looks as if I'll be keeping it a few more years...


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

the car? tell me your joking sir?


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

camorristi said:


> In one word: Hideous!


the car? tell me your joking sir?


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Well I'm just driving everyone in the house mad.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

_YUGO Zagato Testosteroné Superleggera 4-Q Zummamabiche_

Custom coachwerke by Bob The Builder


----------

